# The Wreck!



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

O.K., a few of u have checked on me concering this and I do thank you. I wont get into details much....as for the wreck I was involved in....it invloved a high rate of speed im told and invloved me t-boning a few parked cars.
Yes im in huge pain 5 days later and still uncertain of what excately happend.
Ill post more once I know more myself.
To the ones who called me and emailed me to check what happened...I thank you guys.

Tip: dont give every let scoop drive!

thanks for the support everyone when we get through this mess and figure out what happened.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you are semi-okay. Anything broken, my friend?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Glad to hear you are semi-okay. Anything broken, my friend?


Thanks man...only thing broken is my "confidence and ego" just sore. oh as for broken...just a few cars and one garage door. 
I may post pics....it will clearly make more sense....
I do have to say...that windshield sooo kicked my butt...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Those windshields are nasty that way.... glad you're doing OK.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Take it easy and just relax... we're here should you need us!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> oh as for broken...just a few cars and one garage door.


Yipes!......
Glad to hear your still in one piece.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

ScareShack said:


> Thanks man...only thing broken is my "confidence and ego" just sore. oh as for broken...just a few cars and one garage door.
> I may post pics....it will clearly make more sense....
> I do have to say...that windshield sooo kicked my butt...


I'm glad to hear you are going to be OK.
Hope your sense of humor didn't get lost in the garage.

Photo Caption's: 
Always look in the direction one is going.

P R N [D] L
D is not Reverse!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> I'm glad to hear you are going to be OK.
> Hope your sense of humor didn't get lost in the garage.
> 
> Photo Caption's:
> ...


I know on the reverse thing....its the fast forward mode that got me into this...damn it, do me a favor, call my neigbors and just say...please move ur cars off my street and ur driveways!
Yes, not funny what so ever but im trying to make light of it all yet.
As said...Ill post full descpt. to what happened and pics soon!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Here is only one pic...this van was the best out of the three. Now yeh...I got no clue who sat on the hood of it!...lol....Ill add more and explain...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Johnny, I'm so glad your sort of OK. Don't scare us like that!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

So come on...take the Bison Free Dip Challenge, what have you got to lose? 

That's ironic..


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Johnny, I'm so glad your sort of OK. Don't scare us like that!!!


Would never scare ya guys...I aint going no where...but....the wrost is yet to come...need to get through whats what, as there were 2 brand new cars I wrecked!
Go big or stay home right?! no, not funny.....let ya guys know this week what is what and perhaps post more pics....have to wait for lawyer advice right now as this is a mess.
I will say..........
I thank the good Lord no one was outside or hurt(minus me), and yes sorry to the folks who lost 2 cars(u may get em back)
Anyways...yes, not good, but im open with u all...thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hang in there Johnny, if there is anything we can do to help let us know.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad to hear you'll be better soon.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Best of luck to you SS ..Hope you are feeling better every day...
and yup what Bloodhound said.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry about the wreck SS. I'm glad to hear from ya. Get better dammit!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow Johnny missed the pic hope it wasnt the hearse. Get well soon. Remember blame it on the cruise control.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! I missed that. Sorry to hear that. Hope you are ok. It was probably because you hired a pro to write your articals. The stress got to you and you hit a bunch of cars. See don't you wish you had hired me. LOL Ok, I can't write but i thought that would cheer you up or just **** you off. LOL. But I got your mind of the wreck didn't I? LOL


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey John, just saw this thread (haven't been on much, as you know been nursing a sick puppy). 
Last we talked you said "got in a car wreck yesterday"... I didn't realize half the neighborhood was involved and you got messed up. Anyhow, take it easy and remember if you need anything, I'm only about 15 minutes away.

BTW - Chia is 100% better, hope the same for you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So Crash Cargo are you buying a new car and if so what? Does it have airbags?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, we've chatted on the phone, you dip shiiiip.

I think I would prefer to read about it in the next issue of home haunt news...?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Just glad to hear you're still in the land of the living and mostly in one piece.

-TM


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Way to go Crash!!!!! 

hehe... na... really just glad your ok... Next time the road curves, make sure you curve with it... *hugz*


----------

